# Statutory Declaration for work experience



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

Hello all,
Can anybody help me out about Statutory Declaration for work experience. I recently joined a company and I cannot ask them to provide me detail reference letter therefore I am looking to send statutory letter. What is the format of this letter and how many persons i.e colleague has to sign it.


Thanks


----------



## Maka123 (Jun 7, 2017)

Depends on which Assessment Authority you are going to for work exp validation. Mention that too. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## prateekjain1988 (Jun 28, 2017)

combatant said:


> Hello all,
> Can anybody help me out about Statutory Declaration for work experience. I recently joined a company and I cannot ask them to provide me detail reference letter therefore I am looking to send statutory letter. What is the format of this letter and how many persons i.e colleague has to sign it.
> 
> 
> Thanks


Refer below document for more details.

https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants - August 2017.pdf


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

Maka123 said:


> Depends on which Assessment Authority you are going to for work exp validation. Mention that too.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks for your quick reply. I am applying for ACS skill assessment. My total work experience includes 4 companies, they accepted 2 I suppose and ask details for the rest of the two.


----------

